# I'm Curious...



## MedicPrincess (May 27, 2005)

How old is everyone here and when are your birthdays....

Iam...
28  (almost aged myself one year...)

Mine is...
July 14 (the french independence day - Bastille Day)


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

I'm 19

Birthday is June 8th


Ladies - you also need to tell us how many times you have turned 28 (or 32, etc...  h34r:  :lol: )


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

I'm 26.  My b-day is September 6.


----------



## Doctor B (May 27, 2005)

Hello, I'm a 36 y/o Leo born on Aug. 21. I have brown eyes, oh,oops wrong forum. :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2005)

36

May 11th.


----------



## ECC (May 27, 2005)

38

Born 12/07/1966

Retirement date is 3/14/2028 @ 0800. 

For those of you counting, that would make me 61, 4 months and one week...I get to retire with a 40 year pension which translates to 96% of an average of my best three years.   

I know, I know...Off Topic!


----------



## cbdemt (May 27, 2005)

22 years old. DOB 10/8/82   B)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 27, 2005)

In my 20s for 34 more days.   

For those who don't like math, that means I turn 30 on July 1.


----------



## Firechic (May 27, 2005)

36 y/o
December 25th


----------



## Luno (May 27, 2005)

I am 29, D-Day was 12/04/1975, ECC, should of figured another Sagittarius.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:52 AM
> * I'm 19
> 
> Birthday is June 8th
> ...


  :lol: 

I had four medics get off a rig once and hop in my bus.. I was like holy hell, I can't get two for a mass casualty, what's the deal..?

Old fart snarled "students".

and my female partner quirped "Awwwwwww.. Baby medics, can we touch them?"


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

My DOB is June 1, 1977.


----------



## ECC (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 27 2005, 07:39 PM
> * I am 29, D-Day was 12/04/1975, ECC, should of figured another Sagittarius.   *


 That explains alot, dont it?


----------



## emtbuff (May 27, 2005)

19 y/o

July 13


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (May 27, 2005)

21
November 16th


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 27 2005, 08:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 27 2005, 08:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 27 2005, 10:52 AM
> * I'm 19
> 
> Birthday is June 8th
> ...


:lol: 

I had four medics get off a rig once and hop in my bus.. I was like holy hell, I can't get two for a mass casualty, what's the deal..?

Old fart snarled "students".

and my female partner quirped "Awwwwwww.. Baby medics, can we touch them?" [/b][/quote]
 Yeah.

Been there, done that, on both sides....student and preceptor.

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (May 29, 2005)

Man I've been slacking...


I'm another Sagg too..26, born 12/1/1978


----------



## Margaritaville (May 29, 2005)

05/25/1967

I am 38 as of last week. Yes I know, almost 40. Do not remind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@May 29 2005, 09:59 PM
> * 05/25/1967
> 
> I am 38 as of last week. Yes I know, almost 40. Do not remind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 *


 Just reminding you...

You're almost forty.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 29 2005, 10:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 29 2005, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Margaritaville_@May 29 2005, 09:59 PM
> * 05/25/1967
> 
> I am 38 as of last week. Yes I know, almost 40. Do not remind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 *


Just reminding you...

You're almost forty. [/b][/quote]
 Soooo not nice!


----------



## KEVD18 (May 30, 2005)

old enough to know better, too young to care!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 1, 2005)

19
1/14/86

Ahh, the joys of being young.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 31 2005, 11:42 PM
> * 19
> 1/14/86
> 
> Ahh, the joys of being young. *


 I am the forum baby so far...

18 y/o

8/6/86


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2005)

28 y/o

December 3, 1976


----------



## clyde (Jun 1, 2005)

41 yrs. old
october 65
hello everyone


----------



## Jon (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jun 1 2005, 12:42 AM
> * 19
> 1/14/86
> 
> Ahh, the joys of being young. *


 Nice to know that as immature as I act, there is actually someone younger here.... I'm the big 2-0 in another week....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 1, 2005)

Woo Hoo. I'm 28!

I feel special!


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clyde_@Jun 1 2005, 07:07 PM
> * 41 yrs. old
> october 65
> hello everyone *


 Welcome, and you may be the senior cat here!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clyde_@Jun 1 2005, 07:07 PM
> * 41 yrs. old
> october 65
> hello everyone *


 Welcome!

I'm 22 by 3 minutes


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats everyone gonna get me for my 19th birthday?????


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 1 2005, 07:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 1 2005, 07:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Jun 1 2005, 12:42 AM
> * 19
> 1/14/86
> 
> Ahh, the joys of being young. *


Nice to know that as immature as I act, there is actually someone younger here.... I'm the big 2-0 in another week.... [/b][/quote]
 Glad to see I am not the youngest one here.  Although you know most of those that I work with teaching EMT classes often think I am at least two years older than I really am so I have lots of fun with it.  
I will be 20 in a month there bouts. 

Well Jon here is a happy birthday for you  cuz I know I won't remember to wish you one later on.


----------



## ECC (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 1 2005, 11:47 PM
> * Whats everyone gonna get me for my 19th birthday????? *


 Close your eyes:






Hold out your hand
















What are you holding?




















Thats what your are getting!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+Jun 2 2005, 03:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ Jun 2 2005, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 1 2005, 11:47 PM
> * Whats everyone gonna get me for my 19th birthday????? *


Close your eyes:






Hold out your hand
















What are you holding?




















Thats what your are getting! [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Margaritaville (Jun 2, 2005)

TTLWHKR,

Keep reminding me and I will chunk marshmallows at you and tickle you with bird feathers. LOL


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 2 2005, 12:03 AM
> * I'm 22 by 3 minutes  *


 I'd wish you a happy birthday, but you are probably too wasted to read it. :lol: 

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Jun 2 2005, 05:59 PM
> * TTLWHKR,
> 
> Keep reminding me and I will chunk marshmallows at you and tickle you with bird feathers. LOL *


 I only said it once.

Not my fault if you keep reading it.  :blink:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 3, 2005)

ECC - How mean!!!


----------



## ECC (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 3 2005, 10:55 PM
> * ECC - How mean!!!   *


 Gimme a call when you are 21!


----------



## SCEMT-B (Jun 5, 2005)

26

August 23


----------



## runindash05 (Jun 5, 2005)

June 11th....6 days til 21!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy Early Birthday Jon!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 6, 2005)

39 in 16 days.


----------



## aristigal (Jun 6, 2005)

LMAO....baby medics.....and no you can't touch them they might bite.  But make sure you water them once in a while.  Did you see that one about the student....something about the guy being a stress case.


----------



## rdkl (Jun 6, 2005)

28 y/o
sept 76


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aristigal_@Jun 6 2005, 08:43 AM
> * LMAO....baby medics.....and no you can't touch them they might bite.  But make sure you water them once in a while.  Did you see that one about the student....something about the guy being a stress case. *


 I'm going to feed and water my new baby medic this Saturday.  He worked hard this year so to reward him we're going to fill his belly and get him trashed.


----------



## jonaeromed (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's joining you "CLYDE".  41yrs young.


----------



## emtffboop (Jun 6, 2005)

24
may 10.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 6 2005, 09:08 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 6 2005, 09:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-aristigal_@Jun 6 2005, 08:43 AM
> * LMAO....baby medics.....and no you can't touch them they might bite. But make sure you water them once in a while. Did you see that one about the student....something about the guy being a stress case. *


I'm going to feed and water my new baby medic this Saturday.  He worked hard this year so to reward him we're going to fill his belly and get him trashed.   [/b][/quote]
 And then you can practice on him to find a chemical cure for hangovers.

I drink seltzer myself.. to kill the hang over. Because I'm not fond of needles, other wise I'd run NS w/ Thiamine.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 7, 2005)

2 1,000 bags of NS, 100 of thiamine in the line, 50 of thiamine in each bag (total thiamine 200) and a touch of dextrose.  Add some O2 and you can head right back out to the bar once you drain the bags...   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 7, 2005)

Holy s*#t do I feel old. My daughter is 21.

11/06/1960


----------



## rescuejew (Jun 7, 2005)

23 soon....

07/20/82 a cancer on society...


----------



## Jon (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 7 2005, 11:43 AM
> * Holy s*#t do I feel old. My daughter is 21.
> 
> 11/06/1960 *


 Is she cute????

I'm sorry - I had to ask....


Welcome..



20 in 1h, 13min


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 8, 2005)

Down boy, down!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jun 7 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Is she cute????
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is.   Single college girl also.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 8 2005, 06:03 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 8 2005, 06:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 7 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Is she cute????
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is.   Single college girl also. [/b][/quote]
 NOW you've done it!!

Jon..put your tounge back in your mouth and STOP drooling!!!


----------



## Stevo (Jun 8, 2005)

7/26/57 , but i often think like a 20 yr old, so via _common denominator_ i should be about 30ish....


~S~


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 8 2005, 06:03 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 8 2005, 06:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jun 7 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Is she cute????
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is.   Single college girl also. [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  Putting his own daughter out there!


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 8 2005, 10:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 8 2005, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:  Putting his own daughter out there! [/b][/quote]
 Yes... he should be ashamed of himself... now, what is her number???....... - j/k!!!!

 :lol:    :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Jon


----------



## 007medic (Jun 13, 2005)

rescue we are pretty close together!

21, I will be 22 on July 21! Don't forget!!

By the way the best way that I have found to kill a hangover would be eat a small can of pineapple rings then drink the juice. for some reason the acid will counteract with the alcohol(per a college professor), and you will fell 10 million times better(this i can vouch for).


----------



## Stevo (Jun 13, 2005)

> *kill a hangover *



i usually check out those non-rebreathers @15lpm, nobody ever does that yanno, they all take it for granted that they work....


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 28, 2005)

22 and April 18th
that makes me an aires. i love my job.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 28, 2005)

July 18th, 1975...............Big 30 coming around the corner!!


----------



## lindsayn2 (Jun 29, 2005)

23 years young...Jan.18,1982


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 29, 2005)

15 DAYS(not counting today)UNTIL MY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------

